# Portugal telecom



## saintstommy (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi I have been in Portugal many years, moving a few times and every time I move I just get so many difficulties with PT. Now I have moved to Central Albufeira and on a 4 year old condominium to be told there are not enough "entries" in the communication box. Yet previous owner had a phone, which means there must be aaaaaaaaagh. make me feel beeter if you have had PT troubles!!!


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

saintstommy said:


> Hi I have been in Portugal many years, moving a few times and every time I move I just get so many difficulties with PT. Now I have moved to Central Albufeira and on a 4 year old condominium to be told there are not enough "entries" in the communication box. Yet previous owner had a phone, which means there must be aaaaaaaaagh. make me feel beeter if you have had PT troubles!!!


It may not help with your troubles,but yes we had an ongoing problem with PT for seven months!
They are without doubt the most disorganized company you are ever likely to come across,& probably the most expensive for what they provide.
They accept responsibility for nothing,even when you prove them wrong!
Our contract expires in September & without a doubt we shall be looking to alternative providers for our needs.
In the U.K. or U.S.A. that company wouldn't last a week.


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

I dumped Portugal Telecom having lost my connection four times in as many months and waited weeks to have the fault rectified. I now use a Vodafone dongle which has a connection speed of 3.6mps and allows unlimited downloads, it costs 25€ per month inc IVA and has never failed.


----------



## Camerashy (Mar 25, 2010)

saintstommy said:


> Hi I have been in Portugal many years, moving a few times and every time I move I just get so many difficulties with PT. Now I have moved to Central Albufeira and on a 4 year old condominium to be told there are not enough "entries" in the communication box. Yet previous owner had a phone, which means there must be aaaaaaaaagh. make me feel beeter if you have had PT troubles!!!


We have, fortunately, experienced a completely different service from PT. When we lived in the Algarve the telephone was connected into a new build only 7 days after applying. Similarly when we moved to the Silver Coast the engineers connected the telephone line on the arranged day at the arranged time!!

The only problem we encountered was that we were charged a connection fee on the property on the new house which as existing customers was a mistake. PT acknowledged this and isued a credit against our account although this is taking a few months to use.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Camerashy said:


> We have, fortunately, experienced a completely different service from PT. When we lived in the Algarve the telephone was connected into a new build only 7 days after applying. Similarly when we moved to the Silver Coast the engineers connected the telephone line on the arranged day at the arranged time!!
> 
> The only problem we encountered was that we were charged a connection fee on the property on the new house which as existing customers was a mistake. PT acknowledged this and isued a credit against our account although this is taking a few months to use.


Very pleased you have had no problems,long may it continue that way!
I just hope for your sake you don't suffer any technical problems,that's when
the inadequacies will manifest themselves!!
Their "technical department" (I use the words advisedly)!are frankly worse than useless (going by my experience).
I re-iterate,they won't accept they are in the wrong,even when you prove it to them!
You must be this years satisfied customer!!


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

There is an alternative to PT in Central Portugal, and you don't even need a landline. Don't want to say more at risk of advertising, but do some research or PM me.

Please accept my apologies if this goes too far down advertising but people deserve to know there is an alternative to Portugal Telecom.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

is that the one with the newspaper, ??

has anybody tried the Optimus Clix Wireless system, I need to get a connection soon, but can t face waiting for PT, have seen the optimus one in the shops for a 3 in 1 service but Iḿ not sure how it works


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bubbles67 said:


> There is an alternative to PT in Central Portugal, and you don't even need a landline. Don't want to say more at risk of advertising, but do some research or PM me.
> 
> Please accept my apologies if this goes too far down advertising but people deserve to know there is an alternative to Portugal Telecom.


Unless you are connected with the company in some way, then its not advertising its just a recomendation.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

mayotom said:


> is that the one with the newspaper, ??
> 
> has anybody tried the Optimus Clix Wireless system, I need to get a connection soon, but can t face waiting for PT, have seen the optimus one in the shops for a 3 in 1 service but Iḿ not sure how it works


Have not tried the Optimus Clix system,but friends of the family we've spoken to have said the Vodafone go anywhere "dongle" is supposed to be Very good indeed for Broadband,once you have Broadband,you are then able to use Skype for International calls at a fraction of the cost charged by any of the telephony companies here.
I bought a handset online from UK at £20,installed Skype,opened an account (5 mins),& now regularly ring UK,Switzerland,for 5p connection & 1.2p per minute,compared with PT that's about 5% of the cost of an equivalent call!
P.S. If you're calling someone who also has Skype installed,the call is free!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Silverwizard said:


> Have not tried the Optimus Clix system,but friends of the family we've spoken to have said the Vodafone go anywhere "dongle" is supposed to be Very good indeed for Broadband,once you have Broadband,you are then able to use Skype for International calls at a fraction of the cost charged by any of the telephony companies here.
> I bought a handset online from UK at £20,installed Skype,opened an account (5 mins),& now regularly ring UK,Switzerland,for 5p connection & 1.2p per minute,compared with PT that's about 5% of the cost of an equivalent call!
> P.S. If you're calling someone who also has Skype installed,the call is free!


 yeah skype is really great for me, I make a lot of calls throughout europe, I pay a subscription of €5 per month plus IVA for unlimited landline calls


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

have a look at worldcom based in the Algarve. I am leaving PT soon to go with their service of phone and internet. I know a few people who already use them and they did come recommended 

You can also ring for free to UK and other countries PT cannot beat that nor can Clix 
they have a website and emailing them for any extra info is easy. 

the sales team are good and know their product


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Bubbles
Can you let me have the details as we are looking to install broadband and comms now in the Caldas da Rainha area.
Many thanks
Paul


----------

